# Freshwater Red algae. Hildenbrandia rivularis. ?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I was at a friend's house last night and noticed a red algae growing in his tanks. He suggested that it might be a coaraline alga but from what I can tell this morning it looks more like it could be a Hildenbrandia. It looked a lot like this: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hildenbrandia_rivularis_02_by-dpc.jpg

It was growing on the glass and on the edges of some clay pots he had in the tank.

Is anyone familiar with this alga?


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Not familiar with it, but there are no freshwater species of coralline algae.

Any way of getting some to Canada? I'd kind of like to grow it out, whatever it is 

(partly joking of course)


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind growing it myself provided it could be controlled.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry I am going to pull this zombie up, but I have this. I could, if anyone wanted it, do a scraping off the spots in my tank. BUT it is very very slow growing.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Hé that stuff is also growing on the rocks in my paludarium (Vietnamese biotope). Very slow growing indeed.


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Jesus, reminds me of pustular psoriasis....


----------



## DeLLeR (Mar 30, 2015)

That's a first...colored algae. Never seen it before.


----------

